# Ukc show in erin ontario



## BUBBAGSD (Jul 16, 2010)

Tracy took two of our girls to the UKC show in erin ontario today 
safice kubistraums quebec 'becca' took a group first and reserve best in show while our other girl 'safices fast and loose' 'swindle' took best novice in show:happyboogie:


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Congratulations!


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

Way cool!!!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

HUGE congrats!!!!


----------



## trudy (Aug 25, 2008)

congrats, where are those pics??? Are they CH now in that system??and the written critiques?? Isn't that the show system that does them??? When are they entering into CKC events?? and how are those wee pups?? we need new pics there too


----------



## BUBBAGSD (Jul 16, 2010)

Thanks everybody

Hi Trudy
We only did a picture of becca with her reserve in show, and we only received it yesterday. So i havent had a chance to scan it in. Becca needs 35 more points to recieve her ukc championship,so theres a show in aug (week before pawlooza) near welland so we might try to finish her there.The ukc does do the written evaluations but we didn get any done. Three of the judges told us to bring becca and reign man to the US as they would finish easliy (akc,ckc) as their movement is so clean and it was two of the better gsds they have seen in sometime,all three judges were akc and ukc judges. We hope to have swindle and becca in some ckc shows soon (maybe essex and london) they\ll be in tough against monster. As far as the wee pups i will see if i can upload the recent pictures we have taken


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Congrats!!!!


----------



## BUBBAGSD (Jul 16, 2010)

*ukc show pictures*



BUBBAGSD said:


> Thanks everybody
> 
> Hi Trudy
> We only did a picture of becca with her reserve in show, and we only received it yesterday. So i havent had a chance to scan it in. Becca needs 35 more points to recieve her ukc championship,so theres a show in aug (week before pawlooza) near welland so we might try to finish her there.The ukc does do the written evaluations but we didn get any done. Three of the judges told us to bring becca and reign man to the US as they would finish easliy (akc,ckc) as their movement is so clean and it was two of the better gsds they have seen in sometime,all three judges were akc and ukc judges. We hope to have swindle and becca in some ckc shows soon (maybe essex and london) they\ll be in tough against monster. As far as the wee pups i will see if i can upload the recent pictures we have taken


some pictures


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

There's a show in Essex?!

That is my home town - I didn't think anything went on in Essex... where abouts?


----------



## BUBBAGSD (Jul 16, 2010)

Hi elizabeth 

On the september long weekend on friday ,sat, sun and monday in ruthven at colisantis , its run by the essex kennel club. on the saturday there is a conformation fun match , after best in show. minimum of 3 months to enter . thanks diane


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Congrats!! Gorgeous dog too.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

BUBBAGSD said:


> Hi elizabeth
> 
> On the september long weekend on friday ,sat, sun and monday in ruthven at colisantis , its run by the essex kennel club. on the saturday there is a conformation fun match , after best in show. minimum of 3 months to enter . thanks diane


I am so going to try and enter Zefra!!!

I will definitely make it down for that, if we enter may be another, but we will definitely make it down!

Thanks for that!


----------



## BUBBAGSD (Jul 16, 2010)

*ukc show*

thanks kathy

Hope to see you there elizabeth we usually go for the regular show and we bring puppies for the fun match, we will probably go to the puppy pawlooza in london also


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

We are going to Puppy Pawlooza as well! 

We will be there right at opening time with the three GSD's (my two and my friends pup). We are also inviting a few dogs from our neighbourhood but not sure who will show up.

I hope we can meet up!


----------

